

Aleksey Vayner, The Laughing Stock of the Internet, Has Died at 29  - seanmb
http://motherboard.vice.com/motherboard/motherboardArticle/preview/4466?pvt=09a1fbb287caa5ad6364c935def0780b

======
seanmb
ah crumbs. this is the wrong link. but this is the correct link.
<http://motherboard.vice.com/blog/aleksey-vayner-death-video>

~~~
ColinWright
I've submitted it here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5112777>

That submission means no on else can submit it, but if you want to submit the
proper URL then reply here to let me know and I'll delete my submission so you
can submit it instead. Then you could delete this one and no one would ever
know.

You'll need to be quick, though, before anyone replies. It's had one upvote
already and I'd be reluctant to delete it if it gets many more - it looks like
gaming the system.

 _Added in edit after 30 minutes: Too late - it's gained traction._

